

CHIP – The World's First Nine Dollar Computer - astrodust
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1598272670/chip-the-worlds-first-9-computer?ref=home_popular

======
joshstrange
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9513850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9513850)

